# How to check the tiller on Parallel bows



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like any other conventional limb bow, from the string to where the limbs and riser meet. Today, tiller isn't something that will be off unless cam rotation is far out or a badly weakened limb.


----------



## ML271 (May 17, 2007)

so your saying tiller is pretty much useless on a parallel bow because you just have to measure down the limbs? there has got to be some other way.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

There may be someone on here that dissagrees with this but here is the absolute best way to check the tiller on an extremely parallel limb bow. First you need to find a reference point directly between the axles to measure to and or from. This needs to be a point that will not move as the bow is drawn such as a STS type of devise or you will need to attach something to the riser that protrudes the same way. Once you have established this measuring point take a measurement at brace from the top axle to this point and record it. Next measure from the bottom axle to the same point and record it. This next step is the tricky part if you dont have a Time Machine or draw board. You need to take the same measurements with the bow at full draw. Once you have all the measurements recorded and are certain that they are right you need to subtract the top full draw number from the top brace number. You will do the same for the bottom as well. Now compare the top and bottom numbers. Are they the same or relatively close? Keep in mind that they may not be exactly the same but should be very close to one another. The only thing that you are measuring with the tiller is limb spine difference between the top and bottom limbs and this will technique will do just that on the bows that are extremely parallel.


----------



## ML271 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks NMP


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

ML271 said:


> so your saying tiller is pretty much useless on a parallel bow because you just have to measure down the limbs? there has got to be some other way.


??? I said; "You measure tiller the same way you do on a conventional limb bow." And that is; You measure at right angle from the string to where the limb and rise meet. I also meant today's bows are pretty much dead on, except if you have the cams out of rotation or have a badly weakened limb.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

The string from a t a is a must on certain bows such as single cam bows with a smaller idler, but not for others. For example certain hybrids that do not have timing marks and/or stops on both the top and bottom need a tiller measurement to the string in order to check cam sync.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*tiller*

Screw both limbs down tight then back both of the off the same amount of turns and everything should be fine.


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

Different bow companies suggest different ways to measure the tiller of their bows. Some will say measure from the string at a 90 degree angle to where the limb and pocket meet, some will say use a string tied from axle to axle instead of the bow string. Find out what your bow manufacturer suggests. Parallel limb bows measure no different than any other compound bow. What matters is the cam design and set up.


----------

